# Fiabilité de l’analyse de fréquence cardiaque



## Chlafon (10 Novembre 2017)

J’ai ajouté l’application Heartwatch a mon AW pour surveiller mon rythme cardiaque, ce qui est un sujet important et pas seulement quand on vieilli... parce que là, on parle de vie et de mort....
La montre envoie des alertes pouvant indiquer un problème de tachycardie ou de bradycardie, qui pourrait indiquer des problèmes d’arythmie asymptomatiques qui serait à l’origine de 25% des décès d’origine cardiovasculaires,
Ces alertes un peu trop fréquentes a 40 bpm ou 180 bpm en dehors des périodes d’activité m’ont inquiété au point de consulter le service de cardiologie le plus réputé de ma région, qui m’ont équipé d’un Holter sur 24h, qui n’a pas confirmé les alertes de la montre pendant cette période, pas du tout....
Pour eux, ce sont des erreurs de calcul, et d’autre part des alertes de quelques secondes ne signifient rien, sauf à être anxiogènes...
J’ai dialogué avec Apple et Heartwatch qui se contentent de répondre qu’il faut nettoyer les capteurs... merci, j’y avais pensé... bien serrer le bracelet, ne pas utiliser de bracelet métallique style maille milanaise ou inoxydable... à savoir! Ne pas mettre le bracelet sur l’os du poignet bien sûr...
Ce post ne se veut pas négatif et je trouve très intéressant cette orientation vers la santé et Apple se vante dans la presse d’avoir sauvé des vies, par contre c’est un sujet sérieux ou il vaut mieux ne pas plaisanter... or, j’ai depuis le 9/11 la preuve scientifique que l’AW donne des infos fausses puisqu’elle m’a envoyé des alertes qui n’ont pas existé puisque au même moment le Holter enregistrait les données que j’ai pu comparer minute par minute...
Quelqu’un a t il fait face à ce problème? Et ce problème peut toucher des jeunes, meme sportif et surtout sportif....


----------



## ToXiiK (10 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour , 

Moi aussi j’ai le problème, pourtant cela était censé être corrigé dans la dernière mise à jour , hors c’est justement depuis que j’ai fait cette mise à jour que le bug est apparue . Cela fait plusieurs fois que cela se produit. Je suis assis en train de travailler et tout d’un coup je reçois une notification comme quoi mon rythme cardiaque est trop élevé.

J’espere que le bug sera corrigé dans la prochaine mise à jour . Cordialement


----------



## ricdum (11 Novembre 2017)

Bonjour,

J’ai le même comportement. Cela ne semble pas fiable a 100%. En une seconde, je passe de 98 à 68, même que j’ai eu des alertes au moment où je ne portais pas ma montre.

Mon problème c’est que si j’ajuste mon bracelet au 3e trou,c’est inconfortable alors je me laisse un peu plus de jeu


----------



## Chlafon (11 Novembre 2017)

ricdum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ai le même comportement. Cela ne semble pas fiable a 100%. En une seconde, je passe de 98 à 68, même que j’ai eu des alertes au moment où je ne portais pas ma montre.
> 
> Mon problème c’est que si j’ajuste mon bracelet au 3e trou,c’est inconfortable alors je me laisse un peu plus de jeu



Bonjour,
Des alertes quand elle n’est pas portée, ce n’est pas inquiétant car c’est vraiment faux, quant à l’ajustement du bracelet, c’est un choix... mais alors, il ne faut pas s’attendre à une précision pour la FC, de toute façon chacun trouve son usage avec l’AW qui fait tellement de choses super, comme le guidage avec Plan, ou les minuteries et réveils, et puis le téléphone et l’heure....;-))
Ok, elle est super mais avec les alertes de HW intempestives, j’ai emm... les toubibs pendant 2 mois jusqu’à l’hosto d’autant que ce soit dans les Keynotes ou dans la presse, le sujet est monté en épingle...
Je dois préciser que ces erreurs n’arrivent jamais pendant les phases d’exercice qui n’utilisent pas l’IR mais les capteurs vert...


----------



## Chlafon (12 Novembre 2017)

ricdum a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J’ai le même comportement. Cela ne semble pas fiable a 100%. En une seconde, je passe de 98 à 68, même que j’ai eu des alertes au moment où je ne portais pas ma montre.
> 
> Mon problème c’est que si j’ajuste mon bracelet au 3e trou,c’est inconfortable alors je me laisse un peu plus de jeu



Oui mais 68 ou 98, ça reste dans la norme alors que 40 ou 180 implique de consulter...


----------



## ToXiiK (12 Novembre 2017)

Pourtant moi le bracelet est au premier trou car j'ai un petit poignet mais je reçoit ses alertes de rythmes cardiaques (je précise que je n'utilise pas d'application tierce pour le rythme cardiaque , j'utilise l'application de Apple). Sinon Chlafon , as tu fait la mise à jour Watch os 4.1 ? car elle est censé corriger un bug sur les alertes du rythme cardiaque sur les watch serie 1 ?


----------



## Chlafon (12 Novembre 2017)

ToXiiK a dit:


> Pourtant moi le bracelet est au premier trou car j'ai un petit poignet mais je reçoit ses alertes de rythmes cardiaques (je précise que je n'utilise pas d'application tierce pour le rythme cardiaque , j'utilise l'application de Apple). Sinon Chlafon , as tu fait la mise à jour Watch os 4.1 ? car elle est censé corriger un bug sur les alertes du rythme cardiaque sur les watch serie 1 ?



J’ai une série2 et je fais bien sûr les mises à jour, je suis assez expérimenté, puisque j’ai l’iPhone depuis le 1 que j’ai fait venir des Usa, bloqué sur AT&T et que j’ai debloqué moi-même...
Ceci dit l’app d’Apple se contente de saisir les données avec un graphique maintenant, et ce sont des appli complémentaires qui analysent ces données, mais ils doivent bosser dessus car hier j’ai eu une pointe à 153 dont Heartwatch n’a pas tenu compte, ce qui est nouveau, et ce serait sans doute la solution de gommer des pointes de quelques secondes non significatives,

Étant un senior, 153 est pour moi au-delà des 100%, c’est aussi pour cela que ça m’intéresse mais en fait ça concerne tout le monde...
En ce qui me concerne, maintenant que je suis sûr que c’est faux par comparaison avec un enregistreur de cardiologie, c’est plutôt de faire progresser les choses qui me motive,
Car quand on touche à la santé ça doit être fiable, ou n pas être,
Et le conseil d’un ingénieur Apple me conseillant de nettoyer mes capteurs me semble en peu court... par rapport aux articles flatteurs que vous trouverez facilement sur Google
Cordialement


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2017)

Bah après avec la transpiration il y a rapidement des saleté qui arrivent sur le capteur aussi, tout les soir je préfères bien nettoyer et ça fonctionne très bien sur une série 0 du coup.


----------



## ToXiiK (12 Novembre 2017)

Chlafon a dit:


> J’ai une série2 et je fais bien sûr les mises à jour, je suis assez expérimenté, puisque j’ai l’iPhone depuis le 1 que j’ai fait venir des Usa, bloqué sur AT&T et que j’ai debloqué moi-même...
> Ceci dit l’app d’Apple se contente de saisir les données avec un graphique maintenant, et ce sont des appli complémentaires qui analysent ces données, mais ils doivent bosser dessus car hier j’ai eu une pointe à 153 dont Heartwatch n’a pas tenu compte, ce qui est nouveau, et ce serait sans doute la solution de gommer des pointes de quelques secondes non significatives,
> 
> Étant un senior, 153 est pour moi au-delà des 100%, c’est aussi pour cela que ça m’intéresse mais en fait ça concerne tout le monde...
> ...



D'accord , donc il s'agit bien d'un bug non corrigé , je penses qu'il faudrait qu'on contact Apple à plusieurs , si une personne se plaint de se problème il ne vont pas forcement prendre en compte alors que si on est une dizaine voir plus , cela aura forcement un impact plus important. Je joint une photo de mon graphique , moi aussi mes mesures sont assez fausses , cela va de 43 à 207 bpm.





J'avoue que la première fois que j'ai reçu l'alerte cela m'as inquiété , j'espère franchement que les ingénieurs d'Apple sont dessus.


----------



## ToXiiK (12 Novembre 2017)

fousfous a dit:


> Bah après avec la transpiration il y a rapidement des saleté qui arrivent sur le capteur aussi, tout les soir je préfères bien nettoyer et ça fonctionne très bien sur une série 0 du coup.



Etant maniaque , je nettoie la mienne (serie 1) tous les soirs et pourtant je reçois quand même les alertes donc je ne penses pas que problème vienne de là , peut etre que la serie 0 n'est pas touchée par ce problème.


----------



## Chlafon (12 Novembre 2017)

ToXiiK a dit:


> D'accord , donc il s'agit bien d'un bug non corrigé , je penses qu'il faudrait qu'on contact Apple à plusieurs , si une personne se plaint de se problème il ne vont pas forcement prendre en compte alors que si on est une dizaine voir plus , cela aura forcement un impact plus important. Je joint une photo de mon graphique , moi aussi mes mesures sont assez fausses , cela va de 43 à 207 bpm.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A 207, normalement, tu ne devrais pas avoir plus de 13 ans... ;-)
Sinon, c’est un problème... mais rassure toi, normalement c’est un bug
Une vraie arythmie dure plusieurs minutes, le problème c’est comme le gars qui crie au loup tout le temps, je jour ou le loup est vraiment là, on ne le croit pas...
Je crois quand même qu’ils regardent les Forums qui les concernent, et c’est sûr qu’ils bossent pour améliorer les performances puisque ils annoncent des capteurs pour le diabète...
Et tout cela doit avoir l’agrément de la FAA, car dès lors que c’est médical, il faut des agréments, c’est aussi pour ça que c’est long...


----------



## Chlafon (12 Novembre 2017)

Pour info...

La recherche montre que Apple Watch peut détecter un signe précoce de maladie cardiaque
Une nouvelle étude indique que le capteur de fréquence cardiaque de Apple Watch peut reconnaître avec précision la fibrillation auriculaire, qui ne présente souvent aucun symptôme, mais peut conduire à un accident vasculaire cérébral.j



The Apple Watch a déjà sauvé des vies avec son suivi du rythme cardiaque, mais il n'est souvent pas intentionnel. Une personne peut ressentir des symptômes comme des vertiges ou un essoufflement, puis vérifiez leur fréquence cardiaque pour confirmer que quelque chose d'étrange se passe. Une équipe de chercheurs a simplement prouvé que le capteur de fréquence cardiaque de la montre peut effectivement détecter un signe précoce de maladie cardiaque sans aucun symptôme, un développement qui pourrait changer la façon dont les gens utilisent leurs montres Apple.

Le capteur de fréquence cardiaque de Apple Watch peut capter avec précision la fibrillation auriculaire, une fréquence cardiaque anormale pouvant entraîner des accidents vasculaires cérébraux ou des maladies cardiaques. La fibrillation auriculaire peut être causée par une variété de facteurs, y compris l'hypertension artérielle, de sorte que Apple Watch n'est pas un dispositif de diagnostic. Mais son capteur de fréquence cardiaque précis montre qu'il est possible que la montre soit un outil de santé et de remise en forme au-delà de ses fonctions de base de suivi de la forme physique.

Les développeurs de l'Apple Watch app Cardiogram ont travaillé avec des chercheurs qui ont mené l'étude sur la santé eHeart de l'Université de Californie à San Francisco pour développer une étude basée sur ResearchKit de leur propre mrhythm. Jeudi, Cardiogram et la division de cardiologie d'UCSF présentent les résultats de cette étude de 14 mois qui a recueilli plus de 100 millions de points de fréquence cardiaque provenant de plus de 6 000 utilisateurs de Apple Watch. Cardiogram a développé un algorithme d'apprentissage par machine qui peut détecter la fibrillation auriculaire, ce qui est souvent asymptomatique.

L'algorithme de Cardiogram a été testé contre un test hospitalier appelé cardioversion. Les patients souffrant de fibrillation auriculaire, qui touchent une personne sur quatre au cours de leur vie et qui causent 25% de tous les accidents vasculaires cérébraux, portaient un Apple Watch alors qu'ils subissaient une cardioversion pour comparer les résultats. Les deux segments, le test de cardioversion et les données de la fréquence cardiaque de Apple Watch ont été aveuglés quant à savoir si les fréquences cardiaques des patients étaient normales ou anormales, puis envoyées à l'algorithme de Cardiogramme. Les résultats: les données de Apple Watch ont détecté la fibrillation auriculaire 97 pour cent du temps.

Le développeur de Cardiogramme Brandon Ballinger a déclaré que les résultats étaient surprenants.

"Je ne pense pas que personne auraient prévu au début de cette étude qu'un produit que vous pouvez simplement acheter dans un Apple Store et que l'achat aurait une précision de 97 pour cent", a déclaré Ballinger à Macworld. "Apple a fait un travail fantastique avec le capteur".

Cela signifie-t-il que le capteur de fréquence cardiaque optique Apple Watch est toujours précis? Pas exactement, a déclaré le Dr Gregory Marcus, directeur de la recherche clinique pour la division de cardiologie d'UCSF et chercheur principal pour l'étude eHeart.


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2017)

Chlafon a dit:


> A 207, normalement, tu ne devrais pas avoir plus de 13 ans... ;-)
> Sinon, c’est un problème... mais rassure toi, normalement c’est un bug


En fait tu peux monter brièvement au dessus du "maximum", ça ne pose pas de problème. Généralement c'est dans le cas d'un très gros effort ou d'une décharge d'adrénaline.
Donc c'est pas forcément un problème ou un bug


----------



## ToXiiK (12 Novembre 2017)

Chlafon a dit:


> A 207, normalement, tu ne devrais pas avoir plus de 13 ans... ;-)
> Sinon, c’est un problème... mais rassure toi, normalement c’est un bug
> Une vraie arythmie dure plusieurs minutes, le problème c’est comme le gars qui crie au loup tout le temps, je jour ou le loup est vraiment là, on ne le croit pas...
> Je crois quand même qu’ils regardent les Forums qui les concernent, et c’est sûr qu’ils bossent pour améliorer les performances puisque ils annoncent des capteurs pour le diabète...
> Et tout cela doit avoir l’agrément de la FAA, car dès lors que c’est médical, il faut des agréments, c’est aussi pour ça que c’est long...


Remarque je n'en suis pas très loins j'ai 16ans.


fousfous a dit:


> En fait tu peux monter brièvement au dessus du "maximum", ça ne pose pas de problème. Généralement c'est dans le cas d'un très gros effort ou d'une décharge d'adrénaline.
> Donc c'est pas forcément un problème ou un bug



Bah justement ce qui me fait penser qu'il s'agit d'un bug , c'est que au moment où j'ai eu l'alerte j'étais aussi devant mon ordinateur donc niveau effort.


----------



## fousfous (12 Novembre 2017)

ToXiiK a dit:


> Bah justement ce qui me fait penser qu'il s'agit d'un bug , c'est que au moment où j'ai eu l'alerte j'étais aussi devant mon ordinateur donc niveau effort.


Ah oui dans ce cas, enfin après suivant les cas sur l'ordi on peut monter vite en bpm!


----------



## chris! (18 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour.

La fonction cardio fréquencemètre est-elle plus précise sur l’AW4 ?


----------

